# Pünktchenbildung bei Fotos ohne Blitz



## Precog (17. Januar 2004)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir die kleine Kamera Casio Exilim EX-Z3 gekauft und bin auch soweit zufrieden. Ich habe nur ein Problem: Wenn ich Bilder ohne Blitz im Raum, also bei Kunstlicht, machen, sind immer kleine Pünktchen zusehen. Ich hänge ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung an. Dies kommt stark vor, wenn ich mit manuellem Weißabgleich fotografiere...

Vielen Dank schonmal für eine Antwort,
Precog


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. Januar 2004)

Das dürfte relativ normal sein, da deine Kamera dadurch ja länger belichten muss und somit die Bildqualität schlechter wird (wie bei einem normalen Film, wird ja auch körniger, je länger man belichtet / belichten muss).

D.h. entweder du kaufst dir eine Kamera mit einstellbaren ISO-Werten oder du nimmst das so hin... 

Eine Abhilfe von wegen Bildqualität schafft da NeatImage (Google-Suchstichwort), das kann Körnung und "Flecken" wie diese recht gut entfernen.


----------



## Vitalis (17. Januar 2004)

Wie Sebastian schon gesagt hat, das ist ganz normales "Rauschen" bei einer Digitalkamera. Bei einigen Cams zeigt es sich stärker, bei anderen weniger. Vor allem bei wenig Licht und in dunklen Stellen des Fotos macht es sich bemerkbar. Dein Beispiel ist ja noch harmlos.  Und Blitzbilder sind eben besonders rauscharm, wegen kurzer Belichtungszeit, viel Licht und wenigen dunklen Stellen. Mit dem Weißabgleich hat es eigentlich nichts zu tun, wohl aber mit dem ISO-Wert. Je höher dieser ist, desto stärker das Rauschen.

Hier noch ein paar Infos dazu:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Tip/18/50.htm
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Tip/20/25.htm (Hier wird NeatImage auch erklärt)
Das Programm findest Du unter http://www.neatimage.com 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Precog (17. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank.

Ich hab an der Kamera eine "ISO-Verschiebung".
Ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank auch nochmal für die Links.

Precog

/////////// edit : habe doch keine "ISO-Verschiebung", sondern eine "EV-Verschiebung, bei der ich hell/dunkel machen kann. Außerdem hat die Kamera eine Funktion "ISO" die ich EIN/AUS stellen kann... Habe keine Ahnung was das ist, aber gucke mal eben in die Anleitung.

/////////// edit 2 : Habe noch eine "ISO" gefunden, die ich auf "Automatisch", "ISO 50" bis "ISO 200" stellen kann. Könnt ihr mir sagen, was damit gemeint ist?


----------



## Precog (17. Januar 2004)

Die Funktion ISO Ein/Aus speichert nur meinen Modus der ISO-Empfindlichkeit, sodass die gleiche Einstellung nach erneutem Einschlaten der Kamera wieder vorhanden ist. Aber was ist ISO-Empfindlichkeit?

thx,
Precog


----------



## Vitalis (17. Januar 2004)

Vor allem in geschlossenen Räumen hat man oft zu wenig Licht und würde ohne Stativ das Foto verwackeln. In solchen Situation kann man versuchen den ISO-Wert höher einzustellen, z.B. auf 200. Durch die höhere Empfindlichkeit verringert sich die Belichtungszeit und man verwackelt evtl. nicht ganz so leicht. 

Der ISO-Wert zeigt also an, wie empfindlich der Fotosensor eingestellt ist. Je größer dieser Wert, desto empfindlicher ist der Chip. Aber damit steigt auch das Rauschen. Wenn Du an Deiner Kamera ISO 50 einstellst, kannst Du das Rauschen gering halten, aber auch nur noch bei viel Licht fotografieren. Ich denke als Standard-Wert kann man ruhig 100 drin lassen.


----------



## Precog (18. Januar 2004)

ok, vielen Dank.

Precog


----------

